
Ask HN: Vehicle/car value dataset/API? - infinitone
Anyone know if something like this exists, i am looking to determine the value of cars in a large dataset, given input params such as make&#x2F;model&#x2F;year&#x2F;etc.<p>I know edmunds API used to exist.  Can&#x27;t find any other alternatives.
======
thedevindevops
Something like this: [https://www.blackbook.com/solutions/data-as-a-
service/data/](https://www.blackbook.com/solutions/data-as-a-service/data/) ?

